# New Construction - HVAC Return Lines Questions



## Mr. T. (Nov 15, 2021)

I am in the process of building a house and I don't think the HVAC company has enough return lines. 
It is a 6,000 sq. ft. house. ( 3,000 in Main Level and 3,000 finished basement ). 
We are using open cell spray foam and have 2 variable speed HVAC Systems with 3 zones per system. Each HVAC has a Zone in the basement with 2 Zones on the main level. 
Each system has 1 Return in the middle of the basement, 1 Return in the middle of the house on the main level and 1 Return in the attic. Since we are using spray foam they have to put a supply line and return in the attic space. 

I think they should have more return lines. I asked them and they said they didn't have room to run them and it should work fine drawing the air from the middle of the house. 

Does it matter that the return lines are in the middle of house and not in bedrooms?
What possible problems could we have by not having more return lines?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

